# Accusump Questions



## Furry_53 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello all!

I recently purchased a GTO and have spent countless hours reading this forum. I really want to start drifting/road racing and have read about LS engines having issues with oil starvation so I am wondering if anyone is using a baffled oil pan or an accusump.

I looked all over this forum and a couple others and was not able to find much information on people that have used either of them in GTO's. I understand how they work, but I am not sure how difficult they are to install. From what I can tell you need to unbolt the engine and lift it a few inches to take off the oil pan, which I am definitely not able to do. 

It seems like an accusump would be easier, but does anyone have any experience installing these? 

I am thinking of getting a Vararam CAI and mounting a 2 qt accusump where the intake was so it is nice and close to the oil filter. I would like to use the Improved Racing GTO/Monaro oil cooler adapter to plumb it in.


----------

